# RESOLVED: New Mom Marilyn to be killed tomorrow - SF Bay Area, Ca



## osprey (Jan 7, 2008)

This is an appeal from The Rabbit Haven of Scotts Valley, California

Very young bunny mother needs rescue. She must be out by Monday 1-7! Call The Rabbit Haven ASAP at (831)239-7119 or email at [email protected] if you can help her.

This sweet and playful, 2 pound young bunny is now on the euthanasia list and we need to get her and her family to safety tomorrow. Marilyn came in to the overfull shelter in the South Bay and surprised everyone by having four tiny babies Friday! This shelter will not keep litters. Marilyn is loving her kits and is very protective. We want to help her and her children survive. The shelter is not a safe place for her. Can anyone out there foster her for a few weeks (minimum 7 weeks to 2.5 months)? The babies need to come back to us at 8 weeks of age. We can provide a pen for you, crocks, litter box, training and set up help. You provide the love and support and get to participate in saving one tiny bunny family from extinction. If you have ever wanted to help a tiny bunny family now is your chance. Call or email us right away please.

AVA/The Haven is a 501(c)3 non-profit organization.


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 7, 2008)

i'm so not close enough. someone PLEASE help this bunny, oh my gosh, her and her whole little family, this is horrid!!!!

tracy


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh no!! 

Is there any way someone in the area could take them in?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh god.


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 7, 2008)

this is nauseating. is rosie located close to this family of bunnies? there's gotta be someone to foster her on this forum at least until her kits get big enough to sustain their own lives. this is just ridiculous.

tracy


----------



## Ringer (Jan 7, 2008)

darn! I'm a world away. PLEASE someone in the area take them for a few weeks. If anyone knows or has family in the area, please call them and see if they can help. PLEASE don't let this beautiful family be killed. OMG the mother loves them and is taking good care of them? How heartless to see them killed. OMG PLEASE someone.

It's getting so hard to read these pleas. And the Rainbow Bridge stories. It's heartbreaking. The little mommie needs help. PLEASE anyone. I'm bawling here.



Osprey can't you take them for a few days until someone else is found? I'm getting anxious here. Today is the 7th. Are they still OK?


----------



## Haley (Jan 7, 2008)

This is breaking my heart. I crossposted to Bunderground. Hopefully someone somewhere can help.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh no  Any news? Please someone take her and her little babies! ray:


----------



## osprey (Jan 7, 2008)

I am trying to get a hold of Heather this morning. My wife, the kids and I talked about it this morning, and we'd like a chance to help raise this little family, so I am going to see if I can foster her for a few months.

I hope there is still time to get her.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 7, 2008)

Bless your heart!!! :hugsquish:

I hope you can get her!


----------



## Leaf (Jan 7, 2008)

*osprey wrote: *


> I am trying to get a hold of Heather this morning. My wife, the kids and I talked about it this morning, and we'd like a chance to help raise this little family, so I am going to see if I can foster her for a few months.
> 
> I hope there is still time to get her.



I really hope this works out! I was talking to Heather earlier this morning and now I could kick myself for not seeing this thread earlier. :?



ETA:

I know Save A Bunny rescue has a foster spot opening pretty soon since two rabbits are adopted (but pending transport) - maybe that would be an option to mention.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 7, 2008)

Ohhhh, I really hope Marilyn and her babies are okay! I'm sure Osprey will let us know ASAP when she gets news... I'll be on the edge of my seat waiting!


----------



## osprey (Jan 7, 2008)

Gah, this is too stressful. Auntie Heather got in touch with the bunny advocate at the shelter, and the little family is still alive.

Now to arrange transport....


BTW, Osprey is a he


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 7, 2008)

Correction! Osprey is a wonderful He! 

I'm so happy you and your family will be taking them! 

Lots of baby pictures please! and mama pictures!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2008)

*osprey wrote: *


> Gah, this is too stressful. Auntie Heather got in touch with the bunny advocate at the shelter, and the little family is still alive.
> 
> Now to arrange transport....
> 
> ...





Your getting them? You rock!


----------



## osprey (Jan 7, 2008)

I am picking them up at 5:30 this afternoon! Could a mod please mark this as RESOLVED?


----------



## Leaf (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats wonderful!!


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 7, 2008)

:woohooThats fantastic!! She has such beautiful markings. I can't wait to see those babies!


----------



## Haley (Jan 7, 2008)

Yay! Bless you and your family for doing this. 

Have you guys ever had babies before? (Baby bunnies, that is ). You'll have to take lots of pictures so we can watch them grow up!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 7, 2008)

YOU ARE MY HERO!

I was talking about this thread to my boyfriend, and his heart broke. Especially since the mother looks almost like his Savannah.

Thank you sooo much for saving this family! You really have no idea how relieved I am.


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 7, 2008)

osprey, you and your family are wonderful. post pictures, PLEASE, i'm so excited to see this family and watch them grow together!

thank you for taking them. that was really, really breaking my heart.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 7, 2008)

This particular rabbit and her babies has touched us all somehow..... I will be interested to see what happens with them. They may have an extra special job to do somewhere along the line!


----------



## osprey (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone. I have been thinking about fostering a mom and litter for a while now, and this came up just as our over-the-christmas-holidays foster Suttara was adopted, so it worked out OK. We do short term fostering from time to time, and when my wife agreed, we decided to take them in.

Haley, we've fostered older babies before (the kind with fur  ). We had a litter of 8 5 week olds for a few months whose mom delivered another litter and refused to nurse them. I have no experience at all with newborns, this will be a learning opportunity.


----------



## osprey (Jan 7, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> This particular rabbit and her babies has touched us all somehow..... I will be interested to see what happens with them. They may have an extra special job to do somewhere along the line!




The thing that really got to me about this situation is that this is a very young mom, less than 6 months. She came in as a stray, was put into the general adoption pool at the shelter and was not in immediate danger. Then, she has this litter and now suddenly they all have to be killed. If they were on the ball they could have done an emergency spay, but no they did not, and now she has to suffer the consequences. In addition, we had really bad storms here last week, and the shelter advocate could not leave her house on Friday because of downed trees. The shelter never notified us about her situation, so we lost a couple of days and really had to scramble.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 7, 2008)

Osprey, I'm SO glad you're getting them! You're my hero! Also, sorry for calling you a she and I want to see pictures!


----------



## Ringer (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank You! Osprey your're indeed a HERO! I have been worried all day. I was driving this afternoon, thought of it and my stomach soured. Thank God when I got home that there was a good message. Please let us know when you have them. Little sweet babies and their sugar pie momie. I want to kiss them all. This makes up a bit for the 5 I lost right before Christmas. Sweet little angels and God Bless their fortitude. We want pics if at all possible. They have so many new Nanas.


----------



## m.e. (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm tearing up over here. What a wonderful update! :thanks::hugsquish::bunnyheart


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 7, 2008)

I wish we could've said yes to these sweeties...and we might have been able to (would've depended on Danny's answer), at least for short term fostering...but we just don't have anymore room after Harley. Not to mention, I have to think of Danny in this at this point, as he's got to be taken into consideration. We're going to have nine bunnies in a small apartment here soon (counting Harley), and that's a large number for our space.

I just have to take him into consideration in a very large way at this point...

BUT...if we'd been moved already, I could've taken them in for a longer period than just the eight weeks.

Oh, for reference...we are ten hours one-way from the Rabbit Haven, hehe...so no, not too close. LOL!

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## naturestee (Jan 7, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG! :hugsquish:

Must... have... pictures! 

And I totally don't understand why healthy, live babies would have to be euthanized. I'm all for spaying pregnant moms for as long as it's safe to, but once they're born they need a chance. Thankfully that's how my shelter works or I'd go insane!


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 7, 2008)

oh JEEZ rosie, i didn't realize you were so far away. well, then i'm glad i didn't ask you to go get 'em! hahaha.

tracy


----------



## Haley (Jan 7, 2008)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Oh, for reference...we are ten hours one-way from the Rabbit Haven, hehe...so no, not too close. LOL!


Oh sorry for including you on my desperate PM to CA members, Rosie! I always forget how big CA is so I never have any idea where everyone is. lol

Im so glad this worked out. Osprey feel free to post any baby bunny questions in our Rabbitry. Lots of our experienced breeders will be more than happy to help, Im sure


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh...no problem at all, guys! I wasn't tryin' to make anyone feel bad...just wanted to give a frame of reference...

I do, however, have a friend that lives in Pacific Grove (which is about a half hour from Rabbit Haven) that would've been able to meet us halfway...

So, for future reference, as long as I have a little time, I can help! 

Oh, and my friend could also let them stay overnight, if the need arises...she's the one that helped with Fiver's transport to me (he stayed overnight with her). VERY sweet!


----------



## osprey (Jan 8, 2008)

Here are the first pictures. Not so great, I want to leave mom in the pen until the babies are bigger. The three white ones are eating well, very full round bellies. The black one is considerably smaller, I am going to try to see if I can help mom feed him/her later.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 8, 2008)

Aww...they're SO adorable...praying for the little black one...and all of them.


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 8, 2008)

ADORABLE. and mommy is SOOO pretty, i am in love with her marks. good luck, sweet little babies and mommy!

osprey, one more time, thank you. this little family is so lucky to have you and your family!

tracy


----------



## Marietta (Jan 8, 2008)

Hallo, Osprey!  I'm sure that God will repay you the noble and generous gesture of saving all these little lifes! What you did was amazingly touching and kind. Marilyn is such a gorgeous bunny! These ears, really!!!! Hope the babies live and grow without problems.  Again, a huge thanks for saving the family! Marietta


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 8, 2008)

I wonder if the black one could have the dwarfing gene and the others don't? (I forget what breed mama is). 

I normally take mama and the special needs baby to a basket or box and put hay and treats in the corner of the box...and then put mama facing the treats and try to sidetrack her with them while the baby nurses. I think sometimes those babies just need some time to try and nurse without others interfering so they can catch up. I usually do this about every 2-4 hours until mama has gone ahead and nursed and then I do it twice a day until I feel the baby has caught up enough.

As long as the baby has the same type of full belly (for his/her size) as the others do...it should be ok. 

I'm so happy you rescued these - thanks so much. Mama is so pretty and she looks so proud of her babies. It sounds like she's being a great mama......

Peg*

osprey wrote: *


> Here are the first pictures. Not so great, I want to leave mom in the pen until the babies are bigger. The three white ones are eating well, very full round bellies. The black one is considerably smaller, I am going to try to see if I can help mom feed him/her later.


----------



## Ringer (Jan 8, 2008)

Love love love mommie. She is so beautiful. Little white babies do look healthy. They are chubby! Maybe you could see if she will nurse blackie a little extra? 

But all I can say is don't make her nervous. Leave them alone as much as possible. If you make her too nervous she could get crazy and ignore them. I would darken their area and put a towel over their box to make her feel secure. Give her a chance to get to know you and her new surroundings.

I think she is a real trooper, very strong and wonderful. She has been through a lot. Imagine if she had them outside as a stray. It would have been bad. She is a real DOLL. 

I love little blackie. He's tiny and has caught my heart. You are so lucky to be able to watch them grow. God picked you for a reason.


----------



## Ringer (Jan 8, 2008)

From the pic I noticed that little Blackie is a little away from the others. I would make sure he stays snuggled with them as they will keep him warm. If a baby feels cool, that is a bad thing. Push him closer so he gets all that body heat. Is his tummy full? There was a smallish baby in my last litter that I worried about. Sometimes she would snuggle with Mom for an extra feeding as they got older. She ended up to still be the smallest, but the smartest and most active and also the most affectionate. The boys were huge. LOL


----------



## osprey (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. I am trying to figure this out as I go. "Blackie" was separated when I took the picture because of my attempts to build a nest for them. I am making sure that they are all huddled together in my makeshift nest. In addition to all of the other distress these little ones went through at the shelter, when the shelter person took the family out of the kennel, they destroyed the nest. Auntie Heather and I built something out of blankets and cotton balls for last night. I am going to get a Snuggle Safe today to make sure that they are warm in our thrown together nest. I watched mom feeding them this morning, and "Blackie" definitely got some milk. His/Her belly is still not as full as the others though. Heather suggested holding the baby on to a nipple to get more milk, but it was late last night by the time I got them settled and I could not do this alone. I may try the basket trick, that sounds like a good idea.

It is funny how their coloring comes out even though they don't have fur yet. "Blackie" looks like he/she has some Dutch, because this one has a white nose and a bit of the white around the middle (saddle?) that Dutch bunnies have. The big white ones have mom's Hototish eye liner, they look like they are wearing tiny masks.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh look at them!!! Little Blackie is just precious! peg, that is a good idea on the dwarf gene. He sure doesn't look like a peanut so I wouldn't think it was a double dwarf gene.

How wonderful you got them osprey!


----------



## osprey (Jan 8, 2008)

Since she came in pregnant as a stray, we do not know who the father is. The mom is a smallish Hotot mix (sorry, I am not so up on the different breeds). I'd say she weighs 2 - 2 1/2 pounds, has the Hotot eyeliner thing and has black ears like a Himmie or Californian. She also has a few black spots on her back, but she is mostly white on the body. Her eyes are dark brown/black. She's quite a pretty little thing. The black eyes and ears with the white face give her a sort of inquisitive look, like she's saying "Hmm, what is going on here".


----------



## naturestee (Jan 8, 2008)

You should probably ask about the nest in the the Rabbitry section. I think I remember hearing that cotton and cloth shouldn't be used in nests, I think maybe the babies get their legs wrapped up in the fibers? Not sure. Newspaper and hay are good, and you might be able to get some fur off of the momma. The fur on their chest and nipples loosens up so they can pluck it, she may still have some loose fur that will come out with a little gentle grooming.

She is definitely a dwarf hotot. The black ears are a pretty common mismark, which I think is really cute. 

How is the black one doing today? Is he good and chubby?


----------



## polly (Jan 8, 2008)

i would try and keep it to natural beddings that rabbits loth they can get caught or suffocate. I would use straw shavings and hay it will keep them very cosy


----------



## osprey (Jan 8, 2008)

I saw mom chewing on some of the cotton this morning, so I am planning on removing it tonight. The last thing I need is her getting plugged up from swallowing cotton. I'll try to replace it with some hay. i have a snuggle safe now, so warmth will not be a problem going forward.


----------



## Ringer (Jan 8, 2008)

When my mama rabbit ignored her last litter, I covered them with kleenex to keep warm. It was OK but then I found that a couple had burrowed through the kleenex and it was wrapped around their neck so that was a bad idea. I finally used cotton balls too but nothing is as good as mama's fur. Wheb two died and there was only one left, even a heating pad didn't keep him warm. But my mama rabbit wouldn't feed them. It was bad. Your's are doing great. 

My babies were continually movingtrying to find their mother, your's are contently sleeping with full tummies.. Much better,


----------



## osprey (Jan 8, 2008)

I was able to get some alone time for the little black one and mom by holding mom on my lap and petting her while the baby was laying on a blanket underneath mom. Mom was a trooper, she did not complain at all. We heard lots of suckling noises and at times mom's fur was twitching as if the baby were pulling on a nipple. The baby is so small it is hard for me to tell if the belly is full or not. I will try this trick again later tonight.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 9, 2008)

We have the same problem over here now. Three weeks ago, two three month old siblings arrived at the shelter - they were found abandoned on cross streets. Last night, one of them, Annabelle... gave birth! And we had NO idea she was pregnant. The staff don't know yet, but we're working on finding them a foster home for the next 8 weeks.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 9, 2008)

This story has really warmed my heart . Well done, Osprey (and your family) for giving this little family a second chance.

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 9, 2008)

:woohooOsprey, 

Thank you so MUCH for taking in this little family!! I didn't even read this thread until this morning but I was heartbroken! I figured somebunny (!)would come to the rescue, but time was so tight. What a sigh of relief to read the outcome.

The shelter even threw out the nest? That is the most horrifying thing I have heard in my life! These people claim to know about and care about animals?!? Sheesh!

We had a surprise litter a couple of months back from a beautiful flemish doe we had recently purchased. It is so fun to watch them grow. 

BTW, the babies should look as if they swallowed a ping pong ball after they've nursed. (Or since they are a smaller breed, maybe a big gumball?) Anyway, momma usually nurses about twice a day. You're smart to give little blackie a fewextra sessions, and it sounds like momma will be cooperative...yay! 

We also found that our littlest kithad trouble competing with his siblings for the nippleswhen they were newborns, and then he was too was weak andtoo tiredby about the second feeding. We also had to help Sweetie (our momma)with him for a few days. Once they were all about 2 weeks old, he was better able to fend for himself though was still always smaller. Veryplucky though!He ended up being our favorite andwe called him Peanut til he was adopted.I think having to work at staying alive as a newborn gave him a wonderful spirit. So courageous!

Best of luck to all of you!!


----------



## Ringer (Jan 9, 2008)

The people at that shelter make me so angry. How on earth could anyone even think of killing a little family like that? We save wildlife all the time. If it had happened it would have been absolutely heartless. I can't imagine a human being that could be so cruel and heartless. 

Why on earth would they throw out the nest? Absolute disregard for life. I just don't understand. It's amazing that momma had the courage to stay with them. Bravo little princess.


----------



## osprey (Jan 9, 2008)

With supplemental feedings from mom, the little black one has a nice round belly now. He/She is still much smaller than the rest of the litter, I wonder if this one will end up being a dwarf. He/She is about half the size of the others. I cleaned out their place tonight and built a new nest for them. They have grown quite a bit in just 2 days!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 9, 2008)

Aww...they're so DREAMY!!!

Especially the one (two?) with that little black spot on their back...

:inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 10, 2008)

hehehe I thought the one on the left had several black dots..... turns out my screen is dirty 

I'm in love with the little black one. I also can't stand how cute the other three are with their shiney peach fuzz and the 2 black dots! 

Osprey, it makes me sick thinking they were going to put them down - thank you a hundred times for caring enough.


----------



## Ringer (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm so glad tosee little Blackie all cuddled up in the middle of the group. He looks so nice and warm. The pink ones are so cute too. DollBabies



I love the little wiggies sticking out. Heehee so tiny. Is there anything cuter than baby buns?


----------



## SDShorty (Jan 11, 2008)

OMG you are these babies and mama's angel! Thank you so much for taking them in and saving these little angels their lives! I"m glad they are all doing ok, and I will be praying that all the babies continue to do well and grow up to be healthy bunnies


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 11, 2008)

Considering how many people are following this thread- you may want to start a blog with pictures, etc. so we can all watch the babies grow...

Peg


----------



## osprey (Jan 11, 2008)

OK, I will try to set up a blog. I have a few pictures of Marilyn from the shelter that I can include too.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 11, 2008)

I've been wanting to ask you about Marilyn.....I hope my questions won't sound strange.

I know that a lot of does can become cage aggressive after giving birth - even if they're used to their breeders. Marilyn had her babies in one cage in a strange place - then got moved to another strange cage and had to deal with a stranger (y'all)...

How is she doing? Did she adjust really well? Has she been agressive with y'all? Does she seem to be relieved to know she's with someone who really cares about her?

Just curious...

Peg


----------



## osprey (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Peg,

She has certainly gotten more protective/aggressive over the last few days. She lets me know of her displeasure when I have to take her out to either clean the pen or give her some alone time with the tiny black baby. She grunts and growls at me, but once you pick her up she is as sweet as pie. Luckily she is not a biter, she has never tried to hurt me. Going from the shelter, on two long car rides, and then to our house, she must be very stressed. She is pretty cuddly, she seems to enjoy her pets once I have her in my arms and she settles down.

She eats constantly. The combination of recently giving birth and lactating has made her very hungry.

I am still concerned about the little black one, he/she is still so much smaller than the others. I'd hate to lose him/her now.


----------



## osprey (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is the start of a blog post about marilyn and her family http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31799&forum_id=6


----------

